# How often do you stain your outdoor deck?



## wiredoncoffee (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm wondering how often everyone stains their outdoor deck. Is this something you typically do on a yearly basis, or once every 2 or 3 years? It can be a pain to stain a deck, but I suppose it's one of the joys of having one!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Never...that's my joy in having one


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

When I lived in Southern Oregon, I had to stain my 12x30 South facing deck every spring, and it never lasted until Labor day...what a PITA! Any future deck I build will be made of TREX or similar.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 28, 2006)

How often you need to stain the deck will depend on the surface preparation and the type of stain used. Typically a properly maintained deck that has been cleaned and prepped should last at least two years before any recoats are needed. On a hardwood like Ipe you are looking at yearly maintenance.


----------

